# holy cow! put this on my christmas list



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I think this is so cool -watch whole video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uCL1e4j2PE


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

I want one too! Bet they cost a fortune


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

veetwincowboy said:


> Bet they cost a fortune


Why do you say that? It's a flip fold, a couple hundred dollars in pneumatics, a compressor and a controller board like and arduino

I doubt that it sells for more than $5000


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

I could fold faster by hand, but maybe not as perfect.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I have sent the company an email for price. I will post as soon as I hear back from them. I agree-it doesn't look "cheap" to purchase. If you are folding a lot of shirts it would probably be worth the investment. You can achieve good fast manual folds with a tee shirt folder like this. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvHfOHRVqIY
Here is a video on how to ranger roll a tee shirt.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEtR4Z9Qhcw
Here is a video on how to fold a tee shirt in 2 seconds.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=An0mFZ3enhM


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

To whom may concern, 
Thank you for the interest in our machine, the FX-23 is an automatic folding machine with a stacking system and a bagging system, the machine has a price EXW Advance Payment 9.300€, the machine has 2 years warranty and does not need any installation, I send you the brochure of the machine and a also I write a link with video of the machine.
·  https://www.dropbox.com/sh/q1z40s2ygs6bnkb/AAClvD8aF3kixEDAU_b3q0FDa?dl=0 
· https://www.dropbox.com/sh/b8xhgdoe0sb7c10/AABgQHe9l2f6CKRz0k2uEMkCa?dl=0 
Please inform us about your requirements that you have. We are waiting your further questions about the machine, thank you in advance. 


Best Regards 
George Paschalidis


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Leg cramps said:


> To whom may concern,
> Thank you for the interest in our machine, the FX-23 is an automatic folding machine with a stacking system and a bagging system, the machine has a price EXW Advance Payment 9.300€, the machine has 2 years warranty and does not need any installation, I send you the brochure of the machine and a also I write a link with video of the machine.
> ·  https://www.dropbox.com/sh/q1z40s2ygs6bnkb/AAClvD8aF3kixEDAU_b3q0FDa?dl=0
> · https://www.dropbox.com/sh/b8xhgdoe0sb7c10/AABgQHe9l2f6CKRz0k2uEMkCa?dl=0
> ...


That seems a little expensive for what it is. You can get a used anscomatic for close to that.


----------

